# DIY Bubble Bags?



## PlasmaRadio (Oct 6, 2007)

Does anybody know how to make bubble bags, I cant bare to pay 250 bucks for them.
Cold Water Hash Extraction from Bubblebag.com

Failing that, does anybody know where I can get screens to try and hash it out myself (no pun intended).


----------



## Pullin' weeds (Oct 6, 2007)

Most art supply stores sell Silk screen material, either loose or mounted in frames.

In a frame they make pretty good dry-sieved hash - done it a few times.

I haven't done it, but I don't see why one couldn't sew the same silk screen at the bottom of a nylon bag / tube and come up with a DIY Bubble bag. If you have a screen printing suppy store in the area, I'm sure you can find several different screen sizes. Sure you could find the material online as well.

Hmmmm, Perhaps I have new project....

Happy hashing!


----------



## Father Jack (Oct 8, 2007)

I have a set of these: FILTERBAG.com your industrial filter bag source

They work great. Just don't do your mixing in the bags. Mix in a pail, and pour through the bags.

Drink!


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Oct 9, 2007)

That is it exactly. Have you used them? They seem to have a limited lifespan. I'm curious to hear you thoughts on the matter.


----------



## Father Jack (Oct 9, 2007)

I've used mine for about 4 runs...or about 80grams. They are still in excellent condition. as long as you clean them right away after use.

Like I sauid before...do not mix your trim with ice in the bag. Mix in a seperate container...and use the bags like strainers.

The 35 takes forever to strain...but it's not the good stuff anyways. The 75 is the money bag. 

Drink!


----------



## Percolator (Dec 2, 2009)

I hope this helps. I am going to try and make my own bags. I will have to drive to my sisters house to sew them together but I think it will work out very well compared to spending hundreds of dollars for them pre-fabricated. Good luck on your venture of making extract.


Here is the site to where I got the material that I am going to use to sew the filter to to make the bag.
I just got it in and it is a very strong material that I think will work out well.
http://www.ahh.biz/products/PVC laminated fabric FTV007.htm


These are the nylong filters that I got. I just tried to copy the micron sizes that Kind Seed uses on there bags. They also have poyester mesh in micron sizes that you can get. 

http://www.smallparts.com/s?searchNodeID=16310161|468240&keywords=nylon+mesh&Action=submit&x=12&y=9




Father Jack said:


> I've used mine for about 4 runs...or about 80grams. They are still in excellent condition. as long as you clean them right away after use.
> 
> Like I sauid before...do not mix your trim with ice in the bag. Mix in a seperate container...and use the bags like strainers.
> 
> ...


----------



## BurnDatShit35 (Dec 2, 2009)

this thread is tight
i was wondering how i could go about the same thing...to make the shit drain faster could u put an airstone in the bag????


----------



## BurnDatShit35 (Dec 2, 2009)

iun regards to that website what material is ideal for the screens


----------



## Yaboii (Dec 13, 2009)

Here you go... I havent used them personally, but the price is right..
*
1 gal $50*

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-GALLON-4-BAG-HERBAL-EXTRACTS-BUBBLE-HASH-ICE-BAGS-KIT_W0QQitemZ170419944453QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item27add1fc05



*5 gal $75*

http://cgi.ebay.com/5-GALLON-5-BAG-HERBAL-EXTRACTS-BUBBLE-HASH-ICE-BAGS-KIT_W0QQitemZ160387061335QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2557d05657







mage not available


----------



## cox filter (Jun 9, 2010)

COX Filter also can offer the filter bag which you should interesting.


----------

